# Objekt / Text an Untergrund anpassen



## Schiesti (22. April 2005)

Schönen Nachmittag!

So - wieder mal eine Frage - ihr habt mir schon mal geholfen bei einer ähnlichen Frage: damals wollt ich das Wort Kessel an einen solchen anpassen!

Dank Eurer Hilfe - kein Problem mehr!

So - wie sieht das ganze aber jetzt aus, wenn ich einen Text, einen Balken oder was auch immer an einen Untergrund anpassen möchte der sich mal anhebt und mal senkt, wie im angefügten Beispiel einem Gesicht - ich hätt also gerne, dass sich ein Text, ein Balken o.ä. dem Gesicht anpasst - also auf der linken Seite hinten beginnt - sich dann über die Wange und Nase wölbt und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hinten verschwindet!

Ist so was überhaupt möglich oder meint Ihr "Für Dich als Anfänger besser wenn Du die Finger davon lässt"?

In jedem Fall Danke für Eure Antworten und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Schiesti (22. April 2005)

ach ja - und damit ihr nicht glaubt - super der sitzt vor seinem pc stellt fragen und "wir" dürfen da für ihn arbeiten - na - so ist das nicht - ich bin auf diese frage nämlich dadurch gekommen, als ich versucht haben meinen beiden "teufelchen" ein tatoo zu verpassen - wie ihr sehen könnt hatt ich da aber auch schon probleme, denn so wirklich an der hand anpassen (also doe längliche wölbung des armes) hab ich da auch nicht zusammengebracht ...


----------



## Leola13 (22. April 2005)

Hai,

such mal nach Verzerrungsfilter, Versetzen oder engl. Tuts unter displacement.

Dein Bild in SW umwandeln oder Alphakanal und die Auswahl speichern.
Auf dein Farbbild den Verzerrungsfilter - Versetzen anwenden und als Matrix deine SW-PSD Datei auswählen. (Kurzfassung)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (22. April 2005)

Ich würde das mal mit den versetzen Filter ausprobieren.

Bild ebene kopieren und sättigung reduzieren dann den gaußchen Weichzeichner anwenden
(Wert mußt du mal ausprobieren), der GW dient dazu die Kanten weich zu bekommen.
Wenn du rum spielst wirst du sehen was ich meine.
Diese Ebene per copy und paste in ein neues Bild einfügen und als PSD abspeichern.

Nun die Textebene rastern und den Filter Versetzen aufrufen (ist bei Filter=> Verzerrungsfilter). Jetz das PSD aufrufen was du weiter oben erstellt hast.
Klar bei den Werten mußt du halt wieder selbst kucken was am besten kommt.

Ich hoffe soweit verständlich


----------



## Schiesti (22. April 2005)

so, bervor ich jetzt die heimreise (eben zu den 2 "teufelchen") antrete mal danke - den filter Verzerren kannt ich nicht - der scheint aber einiges drauf zu haben ;-)

werd da am montag weiterprobieren u euch dann evtl. weiterquälen!

bis dahin - schönes wochende!


----------



## Schiesti (25. April 2005)

ja wie "angedroht" nach dem wochenende ...

also ich versuch jetzt schon seit "stunden" mit dem verzerrungsfilter meinem sohn ein tatoo auf den oberarm zu zaubern - alle versuche schauen jedoch nicht zufriedenstellend aus - gibts noch eine andere möglichkeit?

hab in dem u.a. beispielbild mal das supermannzeichen auf orangen untergrund gestellt, dass es leichter zu extrahieren wäre!

wichtig für mich als "lernender" jedoch nicht, dass ihr mir das jetzt zaubert, sondern den weg dahin erklärt - bzw. versucht zu erklären

vielen, vielen dank!


----------

